# Phrag?????



## biothanasis (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello,

I recently got a plant from ebay that had this picture! What phrag is it??? A Grande perhaps??? Any help (or growing tips) is welcomed and appreciated. TYIA


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 27, 2010)

photograph is too small. I think we need to see the staminode and pouch


----------



## ORG (Oct 27, 2010)

It looks really like a Grande, but it could be also the cross between longifolium and warscewiczianum (former wallisii)
I cultvate these hybrids ón the windowsill and they flowered always one time per year.

Best greetings

OLaf


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 27, 2010)

Good luck with it Thanasis


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 27, 2010)

I was going to guess Mini Grande, but that's all it is, is a guess.

It really nice!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you all for the info!!! It is highly appreciated!!!!!!! I hope it blooms for me and then we can have a good inspection on what it is.... 

(oh, I forgot to mention that average mature leafspan is 30-40cm)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> (oh, I forgot to mention that average mature leafspan is _30-40cm_)


Yes, welcome to the world of Phrags!


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't like IDing this one because do may crosses of Grande have been made by now...perhaps some look-a-likes?
but I am sure you will rebloom it


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 28, 2010)

Eric and Fren, thank you, and I hope I have some of your success and results...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 28, 2010)

Maybe this thread will help you, biothanasis:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14973


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 29, 2010)

Dot thank you for the link!!! It will be usefull...

Thanasis


----------

